# Cheap ferry!



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

How about a 6m motorhome with 2 people on Dover Dunkirk route with Norfolk Line going in May and returning in June for £37 return? Booked early January and travelling late in eveing outbound and returning early am


----------

